# How do I make my GSD bark and growl on command



## Big Brown Eyes (Jan 11, 2015)

I have seen videos of when a dog is barking, finding a way to link it to a command word, reward him, and then practice.

Problem is, my guy never barks, never growls. He is the happiest, silliest little fella out there.

I do need him to bark and growl on command. 

How do I do it?

Also, if I can make him poop in the toilet... 

I have taught him to poop on command. His command is "Do what mommy does!" Makes him squat, and makes the wife mad at the same time! Its amazing really!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

*I have removed all of the OT and petty comments. Please stick to answering the question. If one can't help than best to not post. 

We also do not delete threads except in extreme cases. We will clean them up and attempt to get them back on topic. 

Thank you,

ADMIN*


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

How old is he? I would find a way to tease him until you get some sort of sound even if not a bark. reward. Then ask for more, reward, etc. Usually once they find their voice it becomes easy.

I can not help with the other.


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Big Brown Eyes said:


> I have seen videos of when a dog is barking, finding a way to link it to a command word, reward him, and then practice.
> 
> *Also, if I can make him poop in the toilet... *
> 
> ...


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Dont know if this is the way to do it, or the correct way...

But my dog barks without fail if I hiss like a cat. (ksssss sound).
I would imagine this is because he sees cats running around the neighbourhood all the time and he is always bolting towards them and unable to get to them in the fenced yard.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I got in Fama's face with her up on the bed and made a yapping motion with my hand, like Pac man. Then I got her with that hand, in a playful way. As she got more excited, she started to bark at the yapping hand. Then I rewarded the bark. 

After the behavior was consistent, I added duration, so she had to bark several times before the reward. Then added distance, putting her on the floor and then posting her at increasingly greater distance.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Here's some pictures 

http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr69/dwinners/Fama/DSCN0626.jpg

http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr69/dwinners/Fama/DSCN0627.jpg

http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr69/dwinners/Fama/DSCN0628.jpg

http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr69/dwinners/Fama/DSCN0629.jpg

http://i470.photobucket.com/albums/rr69/dwinners/Fama/DSCN0630.jpg


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

David Winners said:


> I got in Fama's face with her up on the bed and made a yapping motion with my hand, like Pac man. Then I got her with that hand, in a playful way. As she got more excited, she started to bark at the yapping hand. Then I rewarded the bark.
> 
> After the behavior was consistent, I added duration, so she had to bark several times before the reward. Then added distance, putting her on the floor and then posting her at increasingly greater distance.


How is it that when you explain things they seem just so easy and simple? Light bulbs go off on this end and I have the, "Why didn't I think of that?" moment. Love it!


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Dogs dont seem to like the 'yapping' hand much, lol... That is how I have taught my dogs how to speak on command.. It seems to work them up being made fun of . Let us know how it works for you


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I tossed a ball out in front of Seger and held him back. When he made a sound, we moved towards the ball. Eventually, he started to bark out of frustration. At that point I released him to get the ball. Once he was doing that consistently, I put a command to it.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Most dogs don't seem to like door knocks or door bells. We made a game with the kid and dogs where the kids would go outside and knock or ring the door bell on different doors in the house. Every time they did and the dogs would run to the door to bark we said "who is it" in a low voice. When they settled down and sat they they would get treats from the kids. We phased out the door knock and "who is it" became the command for bark and check out all the doors in the house. What started out as a silly game to keep dogs and kids occupied became a very handy command.


----------



## Ruby'sMom (May 25, 2014)

I used the vacuum cleaner to get Ruby to bark. I then used the clicker and treat. Once I had the behavior, I added 'gib laut' and a hand command. I phased out the vacuum cleaner after a couple days. 

She also poops on command, but outside. Good luck with the toilet thing.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

David Winners said:


> I got in Fama's face with her up on the bed and made a yapping motion with my hand, like Pac man.


EXACTLY the signal I have for 'quiet'! LOL! But I think that signal only sunk in because of my facial expression as well.... .... LOL!


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Lilie said:


> EXACTLY the signal I have for 'quiet'! LOL! But I think that signal only sunk in because of my facial expression as well.... .... LOL!


I would make yapping hand SPEAK and the stopping of the yapping hand QUIET.


----------



## BARBIElovesSAILOR (Aug 11, 2014)

Story of my life... Trying to get captain to bark on command. I've been using the verbal marker "attack!" Every time he barks. He doesn't know attack actually means attack, but I think it would sound really scary if someone were trying to break in my house, and all they heard was "attack! Ruff ruff ruff!" Hopefully he starts putting the word and the actual barking together. He is not quite barking in command just yet. I'm still trying to catch him in the act.


----------

